
Ask HN: Have the YC Spring Hackathon Invites Been Sent? - amerf1
Just wanted to check
======
mtmail
Based on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19444522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19444522)
they were sent yesterday.

~~~
amerf1
Thanks!

